# Shout out to Canada Corals



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This is not an ad, and I don't have any ulterior motive. (Meaning I am not getting paid for this). But I wouldn't pass up a free frag if it happened to drop into my bag. 
We could have ordered a heater from any of the US on line retailers. We wanted a kick ass 1000 watt heater and it's not something that is generally stocked around the GTA.
Canada corals offered to bring it in for us. Took almost 6 weeks, but it finally arrived. Put it on the system and all was well. Until last Monday. Heater read out said it was at 73, no wait, 76, no, 72, no no, I mean 74. It kept fluctuating and was calling for heat. Our back up second tier redundant heater said the tank was too hot.
Got out the floaty thermometer. It read 85. Got out the auto read probe, it said 83.5.
Pulled the less than a month old heater off the system, made a call to Canada Corals, Isabelle was excellent. Return or replace. We opted for return. Took it back that day for a full credit, no question asked. Apologies for the failure (even though this was not their fault), and not one second of push back about being a special order heater, or something they don't usually carry, or if they would get their money back from the distributor.
So a big thank you to all the staff at the store. This is how retail should be done and this is why I buy local if I have a choice.
So thank you Canada Corals. You know I will be back.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Drygoods/Equipment...ect i think they're the best prices around.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

It's all about the value add on the after sales care...and CC has it in spades  I don't work for them either, but they let me hang around from time to time and even let me use my blue flashlight.


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had the same experience. I'm basically a newbie so ask lots of questions. The staff took their time and answered all the questions. Did a followup phone call on something I had asked about and prices are sharp. I can't ask for anything more.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL!!! Sorry the flash light thing made me laugh.

One awesome thing about their SPS tank is that they run halides! Nice to see from a store.



fury165 said:


> It's all about the value add on the after sales care...and CC has it in spades  I don't work for them either, but they let me hang around from time to time and even let me use my blue flashlight.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I love this shop. Even more now that they have fish.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I like this shop. wish they would be located on Dundas strip. I know I know haha.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great store, great people who always take the time and the highest quality corals and dry goods 
I'm happy to live in the GTA !


----------

